# GA: Golden Mix at Elbert County AC



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*spartan Mom*

Spartan Mom

Try the Lab rescues in GA, including Lab Friends of the South and Atlanta Lab.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Are there any all breed groups we could e-mail for him as well?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*All breed GA Rescues*

I just googled All breed dog rescues in GA
Here are a bunch for you to emaill
http://www.spotsociety.org/atl_shelter_list.htm


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks ... I'll start e-mailing.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I e-mailed the following rescues: Peachstate Pet Partners, Canine Crusaders of Atlanta, Atlanta Animal Rescue Friends (AARF), Athens Canine Rescue, Athens Canine Rescue

I also wrote in the e-mail that the golden rescues could not take him. I've e-mailed all breed rescues before and a couple of times got a response about e-mailing golden rescues. Hopefully I'll get some sort of response.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I got an e-mail from animals deserve better, they are full. She did give me another e-mail: Send your whole email to [email protected] and ask them to broadcast it to all their members you will reach over 250 groups I am full but perhaps there is a group that can help. Looks to be a great boy.
So, I e-mailed that. Maybe someone else can e-mail them as well?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I sent an e-mail this morning. That's some good information to have. Karen had referred me to the Spot Society list previously, and I have contacted various groups from it. But being able to contact 250 groups with one message is awesome. Hope it helps Cooper!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Haven't gotten any e-mails back : (


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finntastic*

*Finntastic and Spartan Mom*

Thanks for your emlg. I just emld. the spotsociety email address and cc'd Joni Rhodes and ask that they send out a broadcast.

I know Joni Rhodes from online, so I'm hoping when she sees my email she might know if any rescue has called about him.

*Bless you both!! I didn't know they could broadcast it-valuable info!!!!!*


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Has anyone gotten e-mails back?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn!*

Finn

No I haven't rcvd. any replies. Still hoping.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Nothing . . .


----------



## KellyinCA (Mar 14, 2009)

So sad! No lab rescues responded? He looks a lot like a fox red lab a lot. I hope someone can help the poor boy!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I've never heard of a fox red lab. What is that? I only e-mailed golden rescues and not lab ones. I don't know if anyone else e-mailed a lab rescue.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

The person who sent him to me and asked to have him posted here is with Atlanta Lab Rescue - they can't take him as they are full. Although I don't know for a fact, I suspect that she contacted other Lab rescues as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom*

Spartan Mom

Joni Rhodes emld. Elena w/Lab Friends of the South-we need to pray.
Joni said if no rescue can take Cooper she is going to beg her husband to take him in. Joni said he is gorgeous and HIGHLY ADOPTABLE!!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

An update on Cooper from the Lab Board:

"In case you have had any openings.. found out that Cooper is not afraid of a leash and I had him tested for HW and he is negative. He has to get out in the next couple days. He has been there longer than all other dogs. I think he is highly adoptable... He's gorgeous." 

"They have 3 other Lab (high mixes also just brought in from a hoarder.. a chocolate, yellow and black).... Look very labby. It is just OVERFLOWING. I haven't even posted or sent them out yet. They have more dogs from the hoarder coming in this week so Cooper has to get out. And they have 6 more dogs from this hoarder that they are going to try and bring in next week so I have to try and move these..."​


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom*

Spartan Mom

Thanks for the update-it sounds like Cooper is in real danger.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm not sure what else we can do. Maybe rescues in another states? I feel so bad for him.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I e-mailed some Fl golden rescues and SC golden rescues. I practically begged them to help him out in some way. I hope they will respond either way.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I got an e-mail from G.R.E.A.T that said he was rescued!!!!!!!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

How wonderful for Cooper!


----------

